# The Great debate Top loader VS Front loader



## JimR

We are planning on buying a new washing machine.  Our present one (top loader) has been fixed twice.  My wife wants to get one of those front loader  washing machines.  So I need to ask this question.  How many of you own a front loader?  Does it get your dirty grubby clothes clean?  I'm a roll in the shit type of person so to speak and always have grease on my clothes.  I refuse to buy anything that cannot get my clothes clean.  I have heard that  alot of the newer energy efficient machines lack the ability to clean clothes.  Your experience if any on this subject would be gratly appreciated.  I have read the reviews and customer complaints on the web on the many types of washers available.  So please be brand specific if possible on what makes you are talking about.  TIA, JimR


----------



## XeVfTEUtaAqJHTqq

I have a front loader and it has the energy efficient cycle and the the "power wash" cycle.  If I really need to get something clean then you have to use the power wash cycle which I suspect is not as energy efficient.

I still think the top loaders clean better.

Make sure you look on Craigslist.  There are tons of relatively new washers and dryers on there from people that move into a new home and don't like what it came with or builders with excess inventory.  

My front loader broke recently (actually I don't think it ever worked properly because after I fixed it, it was like having a new machine and much quieter.  I got a used washer on Craigslist for $100 and used that while I took my time to fix my front loader.  I just sold the used washer for $100.  What a deal!

Ours is a low end Kenmore.  I think there are only 2-3 manufacturers of front loaders so if you look at enough you will see the similarities across the brands as the same machine is re-branded several times.

Apparently you should be wary of older Maytag's since they had some bad design issues.


----------



## Melensdad

We have a front load machine and my wife loves it.  More clothes get clean per load and it uses less water and less soap per load too.


----------



## JimR

PBinWA said:


> I have a front loader and it has the energy efficient cycle and the the "power wash" cycle.  If I really need to get something clean then you have to use the power wash cycle which I suspect is not as energy efficient.
> 
> I still think the top loaders clean better.
> 
> Make sure you look on Craigslist.  There are tons of relatively new washers and dryers on there from people that move into a new home and don't like what it came with or builders with excess inventory.
> 
> My front loader broke recently (actually I don't think it ever worked properly because after I fixed it, it was like having a new machine and much quieter.  I got a used washer on Craigslist for $100 and used that while I took my time to fix my front loader.  I just sold the used washer for $100.  What a deal!
> 
> Ours is a low end Kenmore.  I think there are only 2-3 manufacturers of front loaders so if you look at enough you will see the similarities across the brands as the same machine is re-branded several times.
> 
> Apparently you should be wary of older Maytag's since they had some bad design issues.




Thanks for the reply.  I have been watching CL. It is my favorite place to grab items dirt cheap.  I heard the Maytag Neptune's were horendous for breaking down.  Maytag also makes the Amana now.  my present Amana top loader has crapped out three times in the last five years.  I've had enough of it.  I think Whirlpool and Fridgedaire are one and the same also.


----------



## JimR

B_Skurka said:


> We have a front load machine and my wife loves it.  More clothes get clean per load and it uses less water and less soap per load too.




Bob,  Which brand do you have?


----------



## Av8r3400

With the new house we got a new washer/drier set.  We went with the Kenmore He4 model front loader washer and drier set. 

In the year we have had them they have not broken down or failed to get the grubby rags I wear in the shop clean.  There are many different cycles available on the washer to clean different types of clothes so you can tailor the cycle to your needs.  The only shorcoming may be having to arrange them washer on the left drier on the right (because the doors are not reversible).  

I've been very happy with the full line of Kenmore appliances we got for the new house.


----------



## JimR

Av8r3400 said:


> With the new house we got a new washer/drier set.  We went with the Kenmore He4 model front loader washer and drier set.
> 
> In the year we have had them they have not broken down or failed to get the grubby rags I wear in the shop clean.  There are many different cycles available on the washer to clean different types of clothes so you can tailor the cycle to your needs.  The only shorcoming may be having to arrange them washer on the left drier on the right (because the doors are not reversible).
> 
> I've been very happy with the full line of Kenmore appliances we got for the new house.



My drier has to go on the left with the washer on the right.   I have the dryer vented out through the ouside wall.


----------



## ghautz

We just removed a Maytag Neptune that had been giving us trouble.  Replaced it with a Whirlpool Duet.  The wife is very happy with it.  The downside for you is that the door swings to the left and apparently is not reversible.


----------



## JimR

ghautz said:


> We just removed a Maytag Neptune that had been giving us trouble.  Replaced it with a Whirlpool Duet.  The wife is very happy with it.  The downside for you is that the door swings to the left and apparently is not reversible.




I read the revue on the Neptunes.  There were a lot of complaints about noise and everything else.  I really would like a swing to the right door.


----------



## AndyM

We have had a Maytag Neptune for 4.5 years and haven't had a problem with it.  With the well and septic, we wanted something that used less water.  It's served its purpose well, and we would replace it with another front loader once this one is at the end of its useful life.  I don't know how the newer models are, but this one has a reversible door.


----------



## Av8r3400

JimR said:


> My drier has to go on the left with the washer on the right.   I have the dryer vented out through the ouside wall.




Our house was set up the same.  We just had to get a little creative with some ductwork and supply lines.  It's all hidden behind the units, therefore not an issue.  Even with this 'non-issue,' I'd never go back to a top loader.

Nice feature #76,834:  Putting the units on pedestals.  You can get load and unload them without the back strain and giving built in storage for supplies.


----------



## JimR

Av8r3400 said:


> Our house was set up the same.  We just had to get a little creative with some ductwork and supply lines.  It's all hidden behind the units, therefore not an issue.  Even with this 'non-issue,' I'd never go back to a top loader.
> 
> Nice feature #76,834:  Putting the units on pedestals.  You can get load and unload them without the back strain and giving built in storage for supplies.



I would have to be very creative as my wife insisted on having a deep well stainless steel sink and counter put in between the washer and dryer.


----------



## Av8r3400

JimR said:


> ... between the washer and dryer.  ...


----------



## JimR

Av8r3400 said:


>



It was so she could have a place for hand washing items if need be.  To me it was a total waste of space.


----------



## Av8r3400

We also have a "tub-sink" in the laundry room, but it's in the corner (to the right of the drier) for the same purpose.  

(Also our laundry room is a 1/2 bath so there is a toilet, and a sink is needed for washing of hands, etc.  )


----------



## Glink

Whirlpool and Frigidaire are not the same. Kenmore can be anything, it is a store brand.


----------



## JimR

Do any of you have your front loader on the second story floor?  I've been doing some more research.  What I found was that these machines need to be on a very solid surface due to the high rpm's that they spin during the spin cycle.  According to what I read they will vibrate badly if put on a wood floor or a second story floor.  Is there any truth to this?  I know my top loader can hum the walls sometimes.


----------



## Pigtails

My Amana used to do a "jig" across our basement floor on spin cycle.. I just figured it wanted some exercise, so I let it dance....... And that was on a concrete floor..


----------



## ghautz

My daughter and SIL bought a new 2-story house with laundry on the top floor a while back and they were advised not to put in a front loader for the reasons you state.  As I recall, the propaganda for the Whirlpool Duet we just bought said their suspension was ok for second story applications.  I know it seems to vibrate a lot less than the Maytag we had.


----------



## Av8r3400

JimR said:


> Do any of you have your front loader on the second story floor?  I've been doing some more research.  What I found was that these machines need to be on a very solid surface due to the high rpm's that they spin during the spin cycle.  According to what I read they will vibrate badly if put on a wood floor or a second story floor.  Is there any truth to this?  I know my top loader can hum the walls sometimes.



Mine are not in the basement.  They are on a framed floor, tiled.  There is some new noises to get used to during the high speed spinning, but nothing that is terrible.  I see no reason for a statement saying that they need to be on a "non framed" or basement or concrete floor.


----------



## LarryRB

I'm another one who is in shit constantly, grease, you name it, We have a Whirlpool duet front loader that kicks ass. Much cheaper to run, very little water and soap use, and cleans better than the 20 year old top loader it replaced,


----------



## Pigtails

Actually I have had 2 sets of washer and dryers.  My first pair were Kenmores and when Sears installed them they told us the really important fact is they have got to be level, that's why the metal feet on them are adjustable.  I really liked them, but when we sold our home after 11 years they went with the house. So when we moved to our new home in ID, I bought a pair of Amana's.. They were good too. But when we moved back to WY we bought a house that had a very small utility room. It had a floor drain in the middle of the floor. So when my washer would start a spin cycle it would only take a small vibration from the washer and it was headed for the floor drain. when they built the house they put a slope in the concrete to go to the floor drain.. Did that make sense? So What I am saying I think all washers are as good as the floor you put them on. As long as they have adjustable metal feet..  Man that was tough to explain..........


----------



## MNoutdoors RIP

I saw this title and thought maybe pigtails was talking about womens sports bras at first   guess I was wrong. keep up the good work pigtails  getter done ( the laundry)


----------



## buckle97

boggie said:


> I saw this title and thought maybe pigtails was talking about womens sports bras at first   guess I was wrong.


 
When I saw this title I thought there was a big discussion of front end loaders going on.  As I re-read the title I tried to figure out how a top loader would be mounted  .


----------

